# Sprache umstellen?



## Sicaim (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich ihn After Effects 6.5 die Sprache umstellen?

Vielen Dank

Sicaim


----------



## goela (18. Januar 2005)

Schau hier! 

Vielleicht hilfts weiter!


----------

